# Cube Bikes Opinions?



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in the middle of looking for a new Mountain bike and just found Cube bikes. Never heard of them before but they all seem to get rave reviews, has anybody got one or heard anything about them?

The more I look at them the more I want one.

I won't be buying it from these but just to show you the range:

http://www.tredz.co.uk/productlist.aspx?f2=Cube&f4=Mountain+bikes&f5=Hardtail race MTB&SortBy=2


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

When researching mountain bikes a while ago Cube kept getting good reviews. The only negative was that you really had to try one for size, as compared to the same frame size from another manufacturer it will feel cramped (short top bar). But on the whole, very good reviews...Just too much for my budget.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Cube bike's are excellent. Defiantly one of the best specs brands for the money.

Ghost bikes are also made just down the road from cube and are very similar specced.

Which model are you interested in? I have heard very very few complaints / warranty issues with the Cube bikes.

Cube Range: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=681 
Ghost Range: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=1063


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i have a cube LTD race and i love it nice and light. had the bike for over a year now and still in good shape

i got mine here http://www.cubecycles.co.uk/ they are local to me and the service i get from them is very good


----------

